# Porcedure Code for LINX Procedure



## hopegwd (Aug 7, 2018)

recently our surgical group started performing the LINX procedures for the GERD.  For the candidates that would benefit from this procedure verses the lap nissen.  We are coding the 43281 or 43282, since each of our patients have the hiatal hernia repaired as well as the LINX device deployed as well.  The deployment of the device (43284) is included in the primary procedure.  Has anyone had any issues with billing this procedure?

Thanks, 

Hope


----------



## crystalbluwaters (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi Hope

I just came across this question of yours from quite awhile ago so I'm sure you guys have it figured out by now.  We've been billing Linx for almost 4 years now and you are right, the Linx is bundled up into the hiatal hernia (43281 / 43282) it's very rare that a physician (at least in my experience) will do a Linx by itself, which is fine because trying to get reimbursed for the device is a nightmare as it is.   If you have other Linx questions feel free to reach out!

Crystal


----------

